# DIY rockwall back ground...with a twist



## Becca-Marie (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok so after looking at all the stunning results everyone has had I‘ve decided to have a crack at it. However I am thinking of having it as a gothic castle ruins type theme for some a bit different. I was wondering if any one else had tried this sort of thing? Will post pics as I go, I‘m only plotting out designs at the moment. 

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrownHash (Apr 24, 2013)

The only one that comes to mind is this one.

I look forward to seeing yours.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 24, 2013)

Check out this one by treg92 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/productive-evening-164996/

DIY guru J-A-X done a good one also.(You can search that yourself)

Come back treg!!


----------



## DazSa (Apr 24, 2013)

Check out Becky Wheeler on you tube, lots of ideas and how to's


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 24, 2013)

Those threads are very helpful exactly what I was thinking. I‘m making a start tomorrow.

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 24, 2013)

So thoughts on having a running water fall type feature in there? Would it work? Would it be too stressful on the snake? 

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedFox (Apr 24, 2013)

Becca-Marie said:


> So thoughts on having a running water fall type feature in there? Would it work? Would it be too stressful on the snake?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2



Waterfalls shouldn't stress them out. What are you making the enclosure for? Running water increases humidity in your enclosure which can become a problem. Also you would need to make it difficult for the water to be redirected as you don't really want water all over the enclosure.


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 24, 2013)

Its for a spotted, it was just a thought. I was unsure if it would screw with the humidity too much. But thats why i asked. At the bottom of the water fall would be a larger area for her to bathe in if she wanted too and the water would run fairy slow not be blasting every where lol. Like i said im not sure it would work out its just an idea im throwing out there to get opinions.

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedFox (Apr 24, 2013)

You could always give it a go. Since you are making it yourself it should cost much. To stop it getting too humid you could just have more ventilation. Macs can cope with reasonably humid conditions, for some reason I had stimsons in my head.  Snakes are pretty good at redirecting water, so that is what I meant by water getting everywhere.


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 25, 2013)

Hmm ill have a think on it. My mum used to make those big concrete garden fountains so im sure she could help me work something out.

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mudgudgeon (Apr 25, 2013)

Becca-Marie said:


> So thoughts on having a running water fall type feature in there? Would it work? Would it be too stressful on the snake?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2



I've done a couple of enclosures with running water now. It complicates the build process by about 500%, its hard to control water so everything doesn't end up wet from splashing or from wet lizards walking water all through the place, it makes cleaning a PITA

BUT if you get it sorted, IMO it looks great sounds great and is worth the extra work.


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 26, 2013)

So i still have my heart set on a gothic theme for my spotted but as a practice run i thought id make one for my childrens so i thought id post my progress here. I felt lost, cold and alone in bunnings but i escaped with all my supplies and my bank account sort of intact. Now theres liquid nails every where  

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 26, 2013)

Bad phone pic sorry guys will post more when my phone stops spazzing out

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leeloofluff (Apr 26, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 27, 2013)

always do a "practice piece" first. It will teach you heaps. 
Top tip for anyone in unfamiliar territory at any hardware shop ..... Find the oldest guy you can.. Tell them what you want to do and then listen, learn and smile thankfully. 
They love sharing their knowledge.

And don't forget to say thank you. !


----------



## Rogue5861 (Apr 28, 2013)

I used render on my latest background, heaps easier then grout and alot harder.





This is for some monitors.


Rick


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 28, 2013)

That looks awesome  im almost finished mine will get pics up today hopefully

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 28, 2013)

Getting there...

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinky (Apr 28, 2013)

*Rcoks and Stuff*

I have a heap of photos of Rocks, Walls and Castles that I made. 

Have a look at my albums.

Happy to assist in creation of your pieces.

Cheers


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 28, 2013)

I have seen an aztec feature that looked quite impressive.


----------

